# Need replacement for POC ling charter (Sept 11)



## mad_max (Aug 10, 2013)

Some time ago, I booked a trip with guide Curtiss Cash to fish for ling around oil rigs and reefs off Port O'Connor for Monday, Sept 11 (an 8-10 hr run). Captain Cash wants to do the trip and I trust his judgment as to the quality of the fishing, but both other members of my group dropped out (one for understandable reasons, the other arbitrarily).

Since I've already rescheduled with Capt. Cash several times, I really don't want to leave him hanging. If anyone is interested in coming along, please PM me. Costs etc. are negotiable.

I basically just want to be able to honor my agreement with the captain without having to cover the full price of the trip solo. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## mad_max (Aug 10, 2013)

*Trying to reschedule trip*

I wound up having the cancel last week because of a combination of weather and the fact that I couldn't find a replacement on short notice. However, I would like to do this trip and am trying to reschedule it, so please PM me if it's something you may be interested in.



mad_max said:


> Some time ago, I booked a trip with guide Curtiss Cash to fish for ling around oil rigs and reefs off Port O'Connor for Monday, Sept 11 (an 8-10 hr run). Captain Cash wants to do the trip and I trust his judgment as to the quality of the fishing, but both other members of my group dropped out (one for understandable reasons, the other arbitrarily).
> 
> Since I've already rescheduled with Capt. Cash several times, I really don't want to leave him hanging. If anyone is interested in coming along, please PM me. Costs etc. are negotiable.
> 
> I basically just want to be able to honor my agreement with the captain without having to cover the full price of the trip solo. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Anyone want to go on this.. I might actually day a long needed day off and go myself if no one else can.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Let me know when you're thinking. If during the week I can be in as I need to get my boat back down under roof to POC. Weekends are no good since bird season has opened but I'm down to possibly go mom-thursdays.


----------



## mad_max (Aug 10, 2013)

sotexhookset said:


> Let me know when you're thinking. If during the week I can be in as I need to get my boat back down under roof to POC. Weekends are no good since bird season has opened but I'm down to possibly go mom-thursdays.


I'm scheduled for Monday the 18th. PM sent.


----------

